# ODBC Microsoft Access Driver Login Failed



## SHARPY1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi,

I have an excel spreadsheet that has a MS query where it pulls data from an Access database query.
This has always worked fine up until now.
When i attempt to run/refresh the spreadsheet i get the message:

ODBC Microsoft Access Driver login failed
C:\users\****\desktop\predictor.2015.mdb is not a valid path.
make sure that the path name is spelled correctly and that you are connected to the server on which the file resides.

When i click ok i get another box that comes up
which is a login box
says 
Data Source: MS Access database
Authorization
Login name Admin
Password ..........

if i click ok, it takes me back to the ODBC error message.

Really confused what's changed....any help greatly appreciated

many thanks


----------

